

Explosion and Building Collapse in Harlem,NY - kkaul
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/03/12/explosion-reported-at-harlem-building/

======
eigenrick
I was on an MTA train passing over it right when it happened. We thought
something had exploded on the train. Luckily no one was harmed. We paused for
a while. Got an announcement from the conductor, then carried on into GCT. We
were the last train in or out this morning.

------
SuperChihuahua
1644-1646 Park Avenue
[https://www.google.se/maps/place/1644+Park+Ave/@40.799655,-7...](https://www.google.se/maps/place/1644+Park+Ave/@40.799655,-73.943159,3a,45y,292.22h,93.7t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUO4eEzH6wIaeVtxjbK0bEg!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x89c2f60f69edc4e1:0xe150b1db3b7a8e35!6m1!1e1)

------
mnw21cam
Also on BBC news with a few more pictures. [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
us-canada-26549431](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26549431)

